# Pptp Vpn On Mac Os X 10.3.9 Server



## ggorichs (Aug 10, 2005)

I have been unable to make the vpn feature work. the error i am getting on the client side is authentication failed. i have tried both a windows xp client and a mac os x 10.3.9 client.
here is a cope of the log on the vpn connection on the server. thanks



2005-08-07 20:29:02 cdt	incoming call... address given to client = 192.168.0.103
sun aug  7 20:29:02 2005 : directory services authentication plugin initialized
sun aug  7 20:29:02 2005 : pptp incoming call in progress from '192.168.0.17'...
sun aug  7 20:29:02 2005 : pptp connection established.
sun aug  7 20:29:02 2005 : using link 0
sun aug  7 20:29:02 2005 : using interface ppp0
sun aug  7 20:29:02 2005 : connect: ppp0 <--> socket[34:17]
sun aug  7 20:29:02 2005 : sent [lcp confreq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap ms-v2> <magic 0x539da2b3> <pcomp> <accomp>]
sun aug  7 20:29:02 2005 : rcvd [lcp confack id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap ms-v2> <magic 0x539da2b3> <pcomp> <accomp>]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : rcvd [lcp confreq id=0x1 <mru 1400> <magic 0x7db55264> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback cbcp>]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : lcp_reqci: rcvd unknown option 13
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : lcp_reqci: returning confrej.
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : sent [lcp confrej id=0x1 <callback cbcp>]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : rcvd [lcp confreq id=0x2 <mru 1400> <magic 0x7db55264> <pcomp> <accomp>]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : lcp_reqci: returning confack.
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : sent [lcp confack id=0x2 <mru 1400> <magic 0x7db55264> <pcomp> <accomp>]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : sent [lcp echoreq id=0x0 magic=0x539da2b3]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : sent [chap challenge id=0x1 <e2be526b5999090f2178c48cd3361801>, name = "mac-server"]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : rcvd [lcp code=0xc id=0x3 7d b5 52 64 4d 53 52 41 53 56 35 2e 31 30]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : sent [lcp coderej id=0x2 0c 03 00 12 7d b5 52 64 4d 53 52 41 53 56 35 2e 31 30]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : rcvd [lcp code=0xc id=0x4 7d b5 52 64 4d 53 52 41 53 2d 30 2d 47 4c 45 4e 4e 58 50]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : sent [lcp coderej id=0x3 0c 04 00 17 7d b5 52 64 4d 53 52 41 53 2d 30 2d 47 4c 45 4e 4e 58 50]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : rcvd [lcp echorep id=0x0 magic=0x7db55264]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : rcvd [chap response id=0x1 <cb2e7b66ff39862e0e9d7ad6566ddd9b0000000000000000f3235954bc0cea98d45a4e8a499fd4e32b097fdc3a919c2c00>, name = "glenn"]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : sent [chap failure id=0x1 "e=691 r=1 c=e2be526b5999090f2178c48cd3361801 v=0 m=access denied."]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : chap peer authentication failed for remote host glenn
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : sent [lcp termreq id=0x4 "authentication failed"]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : rcvd [lcp termack id=0x4 "authentication failed"]
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : connection terminated.
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : pptp disconnecting...
sun aug  7 20:29:04 2005 : pptp disconnected
2005-08-07 20:29:04 cdt	   --> client with address = 192.168.0.103 has hungup


----------



## garymum4d (Aug 11, 2005)

I have the same with 10.4.2!


----------

